

Security researchers crack Hitag2, compromising over 34 car makes and 200 models - joelcox
https://www.usenix.org/conference/usenixsecurity12/gone-360-seconds-hijacking-hitag2

======
joelcox
I wasn't able to find any English articles about this crack apart from the
actual paper.

Dutch source: [http://nieuwsuur.nl/onderwerp/403997-auto-eenvoudig-te-
stele...](http://nieuwsuur.nl/onderwerp/403997-auto-eenvoudig-te-stelen.html)

